
Nintendo Just Announced a Labo VR Kit for the Switch - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/6/18254019/nintendo-labo-vr-kit-switch
======
gaspoweredcat
Please tell me this didnt surprise anyone, i was slightly shocked it wasnt
released with the first kits.

Next up: Nintendo announce a Switch with a sim card slot (or eSIM) moving them
comfortably into the mobile phone market where they actually stand to do very
well

